# Aura paint 1 coat??



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

so, i went to the Ben Moore seminar last winter about Aura paint, and the whole deal was that it covered anything in one coat. well, ive used it probably a dozen times on drywall now, and it is a great paint, but i cant get it to cover flawlessly in one coat at all. It does great on trim, if the colors are close. any one else find this claim to be fraudulent?


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

I dont recall ever hearing it would cover drywall in one coat.

Self priming, cover in two coats maybe.........


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

ya, it was def preached by the rep as a one coat paint, two on raw drywall


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Seriously, could someone please post one piece of marketing literature from any format anywhere on planet earth that ever promised one coat coverage?

This is one of the biggest pieces of misinformation going.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My BM reps never promised one coat coverage. They did say it may cover in one coat in some colors depending on what is underneath, but never guaranteed one coat coverage. They did guarantee no more than 2 coats if you used their color foundation primer with certain hard to cover colors (some reds and yellows mainly). I have had to do 3 coats in a red that did not call for the foundation primer, but am still very pleased with the coverage.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Lets all post in triplicate.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Quaid? Look for past post on Aura ........... there are plenty.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah lets direct to other posts... this subject is old news


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

One coat covers well, two for sure, but I like the fast drying times because three coats levels out nicely.



I also like the idea of sending everyone to one thread.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/aura-982/
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/aura-lap-marks-4380/
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/my-first-use-bms-aura-paint-3615/
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/my-bm-rep-told-me-not-use-aura-3198/

Here are a few aura threads. If it is not to your liking, do your own damn search lol:yes:


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

Aura has never been sold to us as a one coat solution to painting. All marketing by BM has said no more than 2 coats. I agree with the other posts....read all the threads on the product.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Seriously, could someone please post one piece of marketing literature from any format anywhere on planet earth that ever promised one coat coverage?
> 
> This is one of the biggest pieces of misinformation going.





BMDealer said:


> Aura has never been sold to us as a one coat solution to painting. All marketing by BM has said no more than 2 coats. I agree with the other posts....read all the threads on the product.


Ayup

It's a two coats _max_ (a subtle difference, yet worth a boatload in some situations)
It's a "The heck with the primer, even for deep color changes", type of paint
Yeah, it'll save you labor....but in a more subtle way than a "One Coat No Matter What Paint"
(of which there is no such thing so...don't go thinking there's a True One Coat)

Not a "One Coat" in a Putty over White thing, but in a Light Sage over Deep Burgundy it's a two coats max
Or a No Primer Two Coats Over Plaster sort of deal
Or a Deep Red over whatever or something, it'll still only need _Two Coats_ max


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

I wish the guy mixing the paint for me told me my 2 yellow colors might need the foundation primer ( I did not know it existed )....cuz 2 coats max is B.S.


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

Slingah said:


> I wish the guy mixing the paint for me told me my 2 yellow colors might need the foundation primer ( I did not know it existed )....cuz 2 coats max is B.S.


right, 2 coats max, except its a deep color. well, then why not just buy regal, tint the primer, and then 2 coat.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Slingah said:


> I wish the guy mixing the paint for me told me my 2 yellow colors might need the foundation primer ( I did not know it existed )....cuz 2 coats max is B.S.


 I wife uses a foundation under her makeup, I don't think it works very good.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Slingah said:


> I wish the guy mixing the paint for me told me my 2 yellow colors might need the foundation primer ( I did not know it existed )....cuz 2 coats max is B.S.





Quaid? said:


> right, 2 coats max, except its a deep color. well, then why not just buy regal, tint the primer, and then 2 coat.


Seriously, if the color needs the "foundation" (very rare...but yeah. it happens on yellows), then it's a one-coat over the foundation coat
Two Coats Tops
End Of Story

If the person mixing had the pop-up on the computer (which they would have), and didn't tell you
It's not the paint's fault

Sorry you got hosed
But again, it's not the manufacturer's fault
It's the dealer's

Really...it's a two-coat tops type of deal


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Quaid? said:


> right, 2 coats max, except its a deep color. well, then why not just buy regal, tint the primer, and then 2 coat.


because with really brite colors I can say that Regal would still be 3 on top of primer..


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> because with really brite colors I can say that Regal would still be 3 on top of primer..


I would bid it (Regal..or anything else) for that (3 over primer) no question
If it looks up to snuff after 2 (topcoats), I get a little extra
WhooHoo!


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> I wife uses a foundation under her makeup, I don't think it works very good.


Ummm maybe she needs to try BM foundation! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, don't you like the color yellow? Nice transparent color.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Seriously, if the color needs the "foundation" (very rare...but yeah. it happens on yellows), then it's a one-coat over the foundation coat
> Two Coats Tops
> End Of Story
> 
> ...


not knocking the paint ......really no biggie...your right, dealer should have warned me


MAK-Deco said:


> because with really brite colors I can say that Regal would still be 3 on top of primer..


this is true...regal would have been 3 min


----------

